# Indonesian Buffalo And Beef.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb. Very interesting.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/buffalo-stampede-threatens-worlds-biggest-live-cattle-trade-blmg/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This could affect U.S. prices if Australia has to look for other markets for their fresh beef (not live beef as it seems they export to Indonesia). When Australia was forced to reduce their herd due to drought, they shipped 2.4 billion dollars worth of fresh beef to the U.S.

I wonder how JBS of Brazil plays into all of this. From most reports, JBS is responsible for 75% of Australia's exported beef. I do not know if that is boxed beef or includes live beef.

I know I am cynical about JBS. I still blame them for importing enough fresh beef to drive our live beef prices down while the retail price remained high.

I do not trust them and their powerful lobbying. Hopefully the new administration will get our house back in order.

I hope the Australian beef business finds a way to survive. They are rebuilding their herd much the same as we just did.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> This could affect U.S. prices if Australia has to look for other markets for their fresh beef (not live beef as it seems they export to Indonesia). When Australia was forced to reduce their herd due to drought, they shipped 2.4 billion dollars worth of fresh beef to the U.S.
> 
> I wonder how JBS of Brazil plays into all of this. From most reports, JBS is responsible for 75% of Australia's exported beef. I do not know if that is boxed beef or includes live beef.
> 
> ...


JBS Australia 160,000 hd feedlot capacity.And 10 processing plants.

http://www.jbssa.com.au/ourfacilities/Feedlots/default.aspx


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Good news with the baff, the indo,s ban it because of it was coming out of a know foot and mouth area.if anything our northern market will increase there.you won't have to worry about cattle going from the north of australia into markets like Japan and korea it's mostly yak cattle .we have a niche market with our grass feeder or range land cattle.the market here is still very strong for feeder cattle.jbs is and will be a problem for both of us with their large operations


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would not trust jbs ever . I neighbor 1 of their yards , they could care less about the locals or the local comunities . Small country school 2 miles from me had to close down due to those worthless SOB"S refusing to [pay the county taxes claiming that they were a MANUFACTURE BS . They were into this county almost 800k . F**K jbs


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well the story with jbs and shonky meat is right.so no you would not trust them.I often wonder if that's their only source ofincome


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well it,s June and jbs true colors showing it,s now upto the us government to pull them into gear


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Well it,s June and jbs true colors showing it,s now upto the us government to pull them into gear


I wish we had some way of knowing or revealing how deep the JBS roots of corruption run here in the U.S.

Looking at how the press and politicians are treating Trump, the cancer seems to have tentacles reaching deep into the political swamp.

I am beginning to fear for the safety of our President. There is a bigger than I imagined machine out there that can not allow him to succeed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I wish we had some way of knowing or revealing how deep the JBS roots of corruption run here in the U.S.
> 
> Looking at how the press and politicians are treating Trump, the cancer seems to have tentacles reaching deep into the political swamp.
> 
> I am beginning to fear for the safety of our President. There is a bigger than I imagined machine out there that can not allow him to succeed.


Agree.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Tim this job with jbs is only the start love him or hate him trump is the answer to not just drain the Swamp but concrete over it'with trump,s business experience he no,s the scams of these shone, s that is why he is a real and present danger to them.hopefully we will see action soon


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Great news us bans meat from Brazil, even the government as waking up to these shonk,s.loner if your government can get jbs over their takeover of American packers


----------

